# pup keeps eating cat poop!!



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

My pup cant stop eating cat poop, i mean i dont let him eat them but i always catch him digging up cat poop and munching on it.

Why is he doing that and how can i stop it?

ive been trying to just correct but he dont get it


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

@ duece40sx

My pup cant stop eating cat poop, i mean i dont let him eat them but i always catch him digging up cat poop and munching on it.

Why is he doing that and how can i stop it? *Cat Stool is a delicacy like Chocolate would be for you.*

ive been trying to just correct but he dont get it

*The way to correct a dog from eating cat stool ...
Find Meat Tenderizer w/ MSG (monosodium glutamate) What this does it makes meat (or kibble) take GREAT. but when it comes out it makes STOOL very bitter and taste bad.

YOU can also go to your VET and get For Bid but you will pay about double the amount and all it is.. is MSG

What you do is . when you feed the cat put about a tablesoon of the Meat Tenderizer on the kibble, the cat will eat it no problem, HAS TO GO ON EVERYTIME YOU FEED. Takes about a week to start working but it will help you out.

Best of luck*


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> @ duece40sx
> 
> My pup cant stop eating cat poop, i mean i dont let him eat them but i always catch him digging up cat poop and munching on it.
> 
> ...


Great advice Deb!Thanks!I was wondering the same thing too,as mine sometimes will try to sneak into the litter box.


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

oh im sorry i forgot to mention i dont have cats hahahaha

these are street cats that sneak around my back yard


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

george does this too... now that we don't have a litter box it helps but before we watched him close n made big noises when he looked like he was headed that way... its a little harder when its outside... kinda like a free all u can eat buffet- sounds like u needa start poop scoopin kitty poop


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! Hmm.. kinda stumped on this one. Deb gave excellent advice, if it was a cat you owned.. but being that it's neighborhood strays, that would be kinda hard to give them the MSG everytime they eat. Best thing I can suggest is to scour your yard before you let the dog out and scoop thoroughly. Do you supervise your pup when he's out, or do you just let him come and go as he pleases?


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

i supervise him at all times..

there might be times when im sweeping though and i catch him digging holes

at first i thought he just liked to dig holes but then i noticed i would call him and he 

would have a piece of poop in his mouth.... at first i thought it was his i thought maybe 

i missed one when i clean it up but then i figured out they were cat poops cause i clean 

his poop everytime he goes


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmm... ok. Well, then the only thing I can really suggest is to go out before him and find any places where there might be cat fecies, and scoop up anything of his and bury it on top of the cat fecies... the smell of his own fecies will deter him from digging and should help hide the smell of the cat fecies. If that don't work, I'm not really sure what to tell you. Anyone else got any advice on this one?


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Maybe some cat repellent around the perimeter of your yard to deter the cats from coming in?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Gimbler said:


> Maybe some cat repellent around the perimeter of your yard to deter the cats from coming in?


yeah! 
i would probably be pretty angry about that... stray cats are so annoying! if you have the money catch em in a live trap and dump em off far away! LOL. We used to do that with stray cats at our last house.

And I do the meat tenderizer cuz Rudi and my boss's dog like to have nasty #2 snacks and it has helped pretty well!

Also, anybody that owns dogs and cats... get that litter box off of the ground lmao!!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Yuk - Ruby ate it TWICE last weekend while we were cleaning up my Dad's house - yuk!!!


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

i came up with a solution....

theres only a couple of spots where he can get the poop from so im i just gonna throw some bird cage wire around there so the cats cant use it and so rookie can't get to it


----------



## bridget264 (Jun 9, 2018)

A dog owner needs to observe what exactly dog is doing behind him. Needs to check the attractness reason for a dog towards cat poop. you can stop doing it by providing the best training for 21 days.


----------

